# Vintage dexter butchers knife refurb



## Geo87 (Apr 17, 2014)

So this is a knife son was generous enough to send me. 
My first shot at fixing up a vintage carbon and it was a lot of fun. All done by hand with sandpaper & stones + some wax for the handle. 
I believe this is not the original geometry of the knife. I think it may have been a bull nose butchers blade in which the tip was damaged and altered. Sorry about the dodgy phone photos.

Before 



After




There is a pretty decent over grind at the tip I think may cause issues in future? 









I think this is an example of the original geometry 





If anyone knows anything about this style of knife id love to hear about it! Its definitely not a profile you see very often. At least not here in Aus. As crazy as it sounds I used this knife for a day at work pretty much for every job to try and figure out the profile... The extra height and weight at the tip made it feel backwards. Pulls and slices felt awkward, pushes felt great. I think the original use would be for portioning steaks , it did portion steaks nicely but again it felt better with pushing the blade forward. Also I usually raise my board up as I'm quite tall... But with this knife it felt better with a lower board. There is almost no distal taper and it has a slightly convexed grind which gets thick pretty quickly after the thinning bevel . 

Again if anyone knows much about this knife and how to use it id love to hear it


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't see much of this style of knife any more, mostly cimetar's are used almost exclusively now. I used to sell Dexter knives and you are correct, it is a "butchers" knife. Used for trimming & portioning strip loins, shell loins, top butts, top rounds and the like. I have pretty much let all of my butcher knives go (still have a couple of boning knives & a breaking knife). I just use my 270's for portioning now.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice restoration, thanks for sharing.


----------

